# Adaptateurs USB-SCSI ou FIREWIRE-SCSI?



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Avril 2000)

J'aimerai savoir s'il existe des adaptateurs USB-SCSI ou FIREWIRE-SCSI pour relier le (new) powerbook à un scanner SCSI  et surtout si ça marche sous OS 9 !!!!

Merci à celui ou à celle qui aurait des renseignements


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Avril 2000)

Adaptec à sorti il y a peu de temps un adaptateur usb/scsi ("usb connect 2000" je crois). les magazines disent que c'est génial, les magasins disent sue c'est une catatrosphe... venant d'adaptec, on peut penser au meilleur, mais sait-on jamais...
pour firewire/scsi, je crois en avoir entendu parler, mais va plutôt voir sur http://www.firewiredirect.com,  c'est en ricain, mais tu sera vite renseigné sur l'existence ou non d'un tel cordon
P.S. en ce qui concerne usb/scsi, microtech en fait un aussi, mais je n'ai jamais rien lu dessus.

------------------
Xavier Cabanne


----------



## bengilli (1 Mai 2000)

petite reserve émise quant au génie d' Adaptec...


----------



## ficelle (8 Mai 2000)

l'adaptateur usb/scsi michrotech (surcouf) fonctionne tres bien sur pismo en 9.0.4 avec graveur yamaha,dd externe et scan agfa....


----------



## bengilli (9 Mai 2000)

J'ai pour habitude de me méfier des "adaptateurs"....c'est un point de vue personnel mais je demande à voir un adaptateur qui fonctionne!


----------

